# Cant load my website images



## ron101 (Feb 27, 2008)

Ive got windowsxp sp3 and firefox 10 and i run windows C:/ and ronuk.org on Z:/, C:/ works fine but on Z:/ I am having trouble loading images to the website(ronuk).
Ive tried 3 browsers all to no avail, i thought it was firefox but having 3 browsers,google,maxthon,firefox the same i dont think it is now you can see perfectly from the web(outside) but inside, my desktop,i have trouble loading them.
Ive taken the firewall out and rebooted and no good.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I have moved your thread to the Web Design forum for better results.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Moved again, for even better help.


----------



## ron101 (Feb 27, 2008)

Its ok now, i think, thank you.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Can you take a screenshot of what your site is supposed to look like so we can compaire incase you need help with it. Or do you have the code that we can look at?


----------



## ron101 (Feb 27, 2008)

here it is


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

That is how it looks for me too. So you should be all set.


----------

